# Best place to Live when working in Canary Wharf



## huhahaha (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I will soon be looking for an apartment. I work in Canary Wharf and will be looking for a place with following features

1) Not far from work. dont want to spend an hour or two in daily commuting
2) Nice neighbourhood. Not too congested, likeable locality
3) Get to see and experience London Life. have heard living in Canary wharf will deprive one of London Life

Would really appreciate if while suggesting any such location possible cost of renting 1 bedroom or sharing 2 bedroom flat is also indicated.

Thanks in advance guys

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

huhahaha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will soon be looking for an apartment. I work in Canary Wharf and will be looking for a place with following features
> 
> ...


I suggest just south of the Thames at Greenwich and Blackheath. Connected to Canary Wharf by DLR (Dockland Light Railway), it's an established residential area, with history (Cutty Sark, Royal Observatory, Maritime Museum), open space, shopping, restuarants and pubs. There is a rail link to London Bridge and Waterloo, handy for the West End.
Rent for a one-bedroom flat will be around £750 to £800 a month.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

huhahaha said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I will soon be looking for an apartment. I work in Canary Wharf and will be looking for a place with following features
> 
> ...


Look for things along the Jubilee Line (or as mentioned the DLR) for ease of commute. 

These websites will give you an idea of the cost of a flat in neighborhoods you are interested in:

FindaProperty.com Houses for sale, rent, estate agents & house prices
Primelocation: Homes & Houses For Sale, Estate Agents, Property Search

This website will give you information on neighborhoods that you are interested in:

UK house prices, property, crime, local neighbourhood & schools | UpMyStreet


----------

